# new member with questions



## Momma2 (Jul 10, 2003)

I have been reading some of the forums the last couple days and
decided I could use some advice and possibly give some. I have
recently started trying to get back in shape, again. So let's start 
with questions about protein supplements, what are they? and eggs why?
Thanks


----------



## Arnold (Jul 10, 2003)

Momma2, welcome to IM! 

Please post you questions in appropriate forums.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2003)

Welcome to IM


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 11, 2003)

hello like Prince said, you should post in the appropriate forums, you'll get better help there


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 12, 2003)

Hey Momma!!!!


----------

